# Applying for jobs in UK from USA



## Yaneth34 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi,

I live in the USA and I can get my Spouse Visa with no problem, as i have been married to my British husband for nearly 8 years. We got married in the UK (2002) but in 2003 we moved to Los Angeles. Now we are thinking to moving back to Birmingham England. 

I just want to be a bit smart in moving back as we both have ok jobs here but we need to move back because his father is ill and he wants to spend every minute with him (understandable). So I'm wondering what are the chances of finding a job while I'm in the USA? in the UK

I don't have a degree but all i have is work experience; I'm 33 years old Mexican/American so I speak Spanish; Experience in Accounts Receivable and I'm bilingual. 

My question is have any of you guys obtained a job while you were in the USA? What tips do you have or what was your experience!? I do see some jobs that are in need of Spanish speakers. 

I guess I'm just looking for tips mostly! 

Thank you, :tongue1:

Yan


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I applied for jobs in Europe while living in the US - but this was nearly 20 years ago.

There's nothing to keep you from applying. But to be fair to the potential employer, you need to state specifically when you expect to be available in the UK. It would help immensely if you could arrange a short trip over at some point to take interviews (and you should mention this up front if you're planning on doing this). 

Chances are, employers won't want to commit to hiring you until you're on site. But you can still send out some inquiry letters and mention that you'll contact them once you've arrived and have your clearances to work. 

Your husband may be able to help you put together a "European style" CV - it includes a bit more information than a US resume, especially your family status (i.e. that you are married to a Brit and thus won't need visa support from the employer), nationality and a few other details. Be sure to include your languages and your availability dates.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## chirag (Mar 22, 2010)

hi ,
i live in india and i am searching for jobs in uk,any advise how to search jobs.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For Yaneth34 and chirag:
Expect it to be very difficult to find a job while you are out of UK. There is a very serious unemployment problem, with 100s of 1000s being made redundant or facing joblessness. Any kind of even mildly 'decent' job attracts 100s, if not 1000s, of applicants, almost every one of them in UK and available for interview. While you may be able to offer additional experience and skills, like languages, remember you lack one thing almost all employers look for - recent UK experience in the sector their business is in. Unless you have unique skills in great shortage, like certain specialists in nursing or engineering, expect a tough time ahead (just like millions of British workers). 
Yaneth34: unless you have experience and qualification in British accountancy (different from US system), you'll find it difficult to break into the accountancy market, unless they happen to be looking for US-trained staff.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Until you are in England and on the ground no one is going to the care. takem oney with you and head to England.


----------

